# L6.61 is begin spooling for ViP722k



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

First batch.
129W


> PID=085Bh
> DownloadID:15RC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
> L661:'L100'-'L658'
> ...


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks P Smth, I got it today and I'm in that range. I hope it fixed all the EHD bugs which is all the problems I have with the 722k.


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

Anybody noticing what appears to be an HDMI handshake with every channel change now? I just got 661 and my 722K started doing this. Picture comes on for a couple of seconds then does a handshake which takes 3 - 4 seconds.

This sucks...


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

First note, L6.61 did NOT fix the freezing of the digital stream when you delete a show on the EHD of my 722k, when I deleted a show it froze the picture. In my first use it did not auto erase the second show but sometimes it didn't anyway, will be a while before I know for sure.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

dougmcbride said:


> Anybody noticing what appears to be an HDMI handshake with every channel change now? I just got 661 and my 722K started doing this. Picture comes on for a couple of seconds then does a handshake which takes 3 - 4 seconds.
> 
> This sucks...


Doug, I do not have the problem you describe.

Correction, Doug I do see the delay you mention, looks like a new bug.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

dougmcbride said:


> Anybody noticing what appears to be an HDMI handshake with every channel change now? I just got 661 and my 722K started doing this. Picture comes on for a couple of seconds then does a handshake which takes 3 - 4 seconds.
> 
> This sucks...


Not happening with mine.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm seeing an almost 3 second delay on changing channels, but after that it seems okay on HDMI.

On the other hand, the audio/video being out of sync using Component and RCA Line is fixed.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

I just want the HDMI/Onkyo audio bug fixed. Any chance that is in there.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

russ9 said:


> I'm seeing an almost 3 second delay on changing channels, but after that it seems okay on HDMI.
> ...


I just performed a 722k vs 622 comparison. 
TVs side-by-side.

Changed channels up. No difference in lag.

Changed channels down. No difference in lag.

Repeat lots of time. Not once did the 722k take longer. A few times the 722k took less time.

I guess to be rigorous, I should swap TVs - not going to happen. :lol:


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> I just performed a 722k vs 622 comparison.
> TVs side-by-side.
> 
> Changed channels up. No difference in lag.
> ...


I guess it just shows that I rarely watch TV "live" anymore and have forgotten how long it takes to change channels!


----------



## interpol (May 9, 2006)

My audio (over HDMI) seems to be gone after this update... if I unplug/replug the HDMI it sometimes comes back.. but as of now, no audio for live TV or recorded programs. This is with a Panasonic V10 plasma. I haven't made any changes to my setup for a while, only thing that has changed is the software update to 6.61... anyone else?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I got it the night before last. No issues at all.

But it is great to have the sound leveling finally and it works quite well, imo.


----------



## interpol (May 9, 2006)

interpol said:


> My audio (over HDMI) seems to be gone after this update... if I unplug/replug the HDMI it sometimes comes back.. but as of now, no audio for live TV or recorded programs. This is with a Panasonic V10 plasma. I haven't made any changes to my setup for a while, only thing that has changed is the software update to 6.61... anyone else?


Update: Tried the receiver with a different TV and it works fine... but still no audio with the Panasonic (other HDMI devices are working fine with the same TV). Time to call Dish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And call Panasonic also.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New spool:


```
PID=085Bh
 DownloadID:16RC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L661:'L100'-'L660'
 L661:'L100'-'L660'
 New FW:'L661'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
'1[0-8]1[0-2]'&'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-S].': 	{ViP722k}	 R0084587379-R0108316392
'1[0-8]3[0-2]'&'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-S].': 	{ViP722k}	 R0084587379-R0108316392
```


----------



## interpol (May 9, 2006)

interpol said:


> Update: Tried the receiver with a different TV and it works fine... but still no audio with the Panasonic (other HDMI devices are working fine with the same TV). Time to call Dish.


Well Dish decided to RMA the receiver... will see what happens when the new one comes. I tried a couple experiments: 722k on another TV (Pioneer) works fine, a 722 (running L6.27) works fine with both TV's... so problem is specific to 722k with L6.61 and the Panasonic.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

50/50 it's the Panny's HDMI.

HDMI is a POS!


----------



## analogue (Apr 15, 2007)

interpol said:


> Well Dish decided to RMA the receiver... will see what happens when the new one comes. I tried a couple experiments: 722k on another TV (Pioneer) works fine, a 722 (running L6.27) works fine with both TV's... so problem is specific to 722k with L6.61 and the Panasonic.


I assume you've checked for software updates on the V10? I had handshaking problems with my V10 and an Onkyo receiver until a Panny update fixed it. Of course they blamed Onkyo until the update was available.


----------



## jmillecpa (Jul 17, 2003)

The skip to the end recording problem is still there. Today I recorded the days racing at Churchill, mostly to watch the Kentucy Oaks. The recording recorded a little over an hour although it shows 4 hours. At about the 1:13 mark it jumps to the end. The 722K is really great equipment, too bad it isn't reliable.


----------



## interpol (May 9, 2006)

analogue said:


> I assume you've checked for software updates on the V10? I had handshaking problems with my V10 and an Onkyo receiver until a Panny update fixed it. Of course they blamed Onkyo until the update was available.


Yep.. I have the latest update for the Panasonic.. v1.29.


----------



## ifalcon (May 1, 2010)

I'm so glad I found this forum.

Our Panny 42G10 has been flawless with the VIP722K until this week. Same audio bug that others have reported. It's driving me crazy.

We have 15' HDMI cable behind a wall. The only devices connected are the VIP722K and the Panny. Since this week, it's very common for no sound to come out of the built in Panny speakers over these cables. I've tried both HDMI cables and get the same result.

I then ran a 6' cable from the box to the TV (tested all 3 HDMI ports) and also encounter the same problem. However, I can correct that easily by unplugging the HDMI cable and plugging it back in or cycling through the input sources.

There appears to be a handshake issue and it's compounded even further now based on the length of the HDMI cable.

Very frustrating. Do we report this to DishNetwork and Panasonic? If so, does any have a case# that I could reference to show them we have others experiencing this?

I found this interesting - http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/722k.shtml
Two software versions within a day of each other.

Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You could check in Menu-..-Analysis-HDMI some info regarding handshake, etc.


----------



## ifalcon (May 1, 2010)

I have confirmed it's the software update. I moved our dish 411 box into the same room as the Panny TV. Hooked up the TV to it using the original HDMI cables from behind the wall and everything works perfectly.

Time to call dish.


----------



## ifalcon (May 1, 2010)

I just got off the phone with Dishnetwork. 

They did some research on an internal employee website forum and discovered employees have noticed the same issue with some Panasonic plasma TVs since rolling out software version L6.61 this week. We got our update on 4/27.

This is good news that at least is has been recognized internally already as a issue.

Thanks.


----------



## interpol (May 9, 2006)

ifalcon said:


> I just got off the phone with Dishnetwork.
> 
> They did some research on an internal employee website forum and discovered employees have noticed the same issue with some Panasonic plasma TVs since rolling out software version L6.61 this week. We got our update on 4/27.
> 
> ...


Did they have any resolution for you? For me, they're shipping out a new 722k... but I'm afraid that the same problem will occur. Will be interesting to see if the shipped unit already has L6.61... if not, I assume it will work - and will stop working as soon as the update gets applied.

I also experienced that on random occasions, the audio would work when I was playing around with different inputs on the TV.

Glad to hear I'm not the only one... for now, I'll have to use component inputs... uugh.


----------



## interpol (May 9, 2006)

P Smith said:


> You could check in Menu-..-Analysis-HDMI some info regarding handshake, etc.


Audio format indicates PCM. I see "Checksum FAILED" for EDID Block 0 and 1... blocks 2-7 are OK.


----------



## interpol (May 9, 2006)

As a workaround, the Panasonic allows you to pick which audio input to use with the HDMI input... by default it is "Digital" i.e. to use the HDMI audio... but you can change that to use any of the analog inputs. So I hooked up a pair of RCA cables to "Video 2" and audio works. Pheew... at least the kids are happy.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

interpol said:


> Audio format indicates PCM. I see "Checksum FAILED" for EDID Block 0 and 1... blocks 2-7 are OK.


Same here - PCM, but all EDID CS are OK. 
I would try to research EDID CS issue - could you connect the TV to PC and run some EDID retrieval program to check CS ?
Or do same analysis using 411 ?


----------



## ifalcon (May 1, 2010)

interpol said:


> Did they have any resolution for you? For me, they're shipping out a new 722k... but I'm afraid that the same problem will occur. Will be interesting to see if the shipped unit already has L6.61... if not, I assume it will work - and will stop working as soon as the update gets applied.
> 
> I also experienced that on random occasions, the audio would work when I was playing around with different inputs on the TV.
> 
> Glad to hear I'm not the only one... for now, I'll have to use component inputs... uugh.


They never offered to shipba different rec. I figured the same thing would occur. I aS happy that they were aware of the issue.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a Panasonic V10 and since I received 6.61 two days ago, whenever I pause live TV and then begin again I get a 3-4 second audio lag now. Also saw it once when changing channels the audio went blank. Tried the recall button back to the original channel and then recall to the 2nd channel and the audio returned.

Have not had any permanent drops, though. I am using HDMI directly from the 722K to the television.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen, may I have your attention please...

The Onkyo audio bug looks like it has been fixed w/ 6.61, thank you and have a good day.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Now all 722k should be updated to L6.61:



> PID=0858h
> DownloadID:17RC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
> L661:'L040'-'L660','YAA1'-'YZZ1'
> ...


----------



## ifalcon (May 1, 2010)

Still no software update from Dish to fix the HDMI audio bug for Panasonic TVs. All worked perfectly until the L661 release....grrrr.


----------



## BrooklynNYC (May 11, 2010)

interpol said:


> My audio (over HDMI) seems to be gone after this update... if I unplug/replug the HDMI it sometimes comes back.. but as of now, no audio for live TV or recorded programs. This is with a Panasonic V10 plasma. I haven't made any changes to my setup for a while, only thing that has changed is the software update to 6.61... anyone else?


I have the exact problen with my Panasonic plasma. With the L661 "upgrade" I must first trun the receiver on for about five seconds then the TV or I get no sound through the HDMI connection. DISH sent me a replacement receiver - with the same software - and the problem is the same. It worked flawlessly with the old software. Is there any way to get the old version back?

L662 appeared in my 722k on Friday May 29, 2010 and the the audio is back through HDMI on my Panasonic.


----------



## BrooklynNYC (May 11, 2010)

ifalcon said:


> They never offered to shipba different rec. I figured the same thing would occur. I aS happy that they were aware of the issue.


They shipped a new receiver. The same problem. This is driving me nuts and has me on the verge of dumping DISH !


----------



## ifalcon (May 1, 2010)

The only solution Dish has offered to me is component cables which I did not run behind the wall.


----------



## ifalcon (May 1, 2010)

I have a question. 

Called Dish today and they said for now the solution is to swap out the VIP722K with the VIP722. Does that make sense to anyone? Just seems like an odd solution.

For now though, I did run component cables between the Panny and VIP722K and all works fine. I'm a little new at this, but tried to use a digital audio cable between the two, but was unable to get sound. I had to use the standard red/white cables for audio.

Why won't the digital audio work?

Thanks.


----------



## ifalcon (May 1, 2010)

Interesting. I picked up a Denon 1610 receiver and ran the 722K through it and then an HDMI from the receiver to the TV. No problems with HDMI audio....all is good.


----------



## interpol (May 9, 2006)

ifalcon said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Called Dish today and they said for now the solution is to swap out the VIP722K with the VIP722. Does that make sense to anyone? Just seems like an odd solution.
> 
> ...


TV only has digital output... no input. The intention is to pass the digital sound to an external receiver. This will only work with HDMI input.

Have you tried just changing the audio source options on the TV? My workaround was to continue using HDMI, but also wiring up left/right audio on the receiver to the TV... then on the TV, changing the audio source to be "Video 1" (in my case) instead of "Digital".


----------



## BrooklynNYC (May 11, 2010)

:nono:I got the same problem when my 722k took the L661 download. I can only get audio via the HDMI on my Panasonic plasma if I first turn the receiver on, wait about five seconds and then turn on the TV. Sometimes it takes as much as three tries. Dish Tech replied to my email that the are aware of the problem and don’t have fix yet. Until then, they recommend using the HDMI for only for the video and component cables for audio.


----------



## BrooklynNYC (May 11, 2010)

L662 appeared in my 722k on Friday May 29, 2010 and the the audio is back through HDMI on my Panasonic.


----------

